# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วอ วิทยุสื่อสาร ICuv97T v97R ขายถูกเพราะ:เซ้งร้านปิดกิจการด่วน. ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.

## vvv

ขายวิทยุสื่อสารIC-UV97T,97R ความแรง7.4W รับ-ส่งได้2ย่าน ได้ทั้งแดงทั้งดำในเครื่องเดียว
2ย่าน 2ช่อง 2ความถี่ 2คีย์. 
เป็นของใหม่100% ขายราคาส่ง แบตทนทานใช้ได้นานทั้งวัน1-3วัน อุปกรณ์ครบยกกล่อง.
■ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะครับตั้งกันสัญญาณก่อกวนได้.
และย่านดำมีทุกช่องปกติ
-ย่านแดง 245-246. MHz
-ย่านดำ 136-174. MHz
●ซื้อ2ตัวขึ้นไปมีราคาส่งน่ะจร้าเล่นง่ายมีคู่มือภาษาไทยให้.
พกพาสะดวก น้ำหนักเบาดี
(ขายถูกเพราะเซ่งร้าน)
●สินค้ารับประกันทุกตัวมีปัญหาภายใน1เดือนเปลี่ยนตัวใหม่ให้ทันที(ตามเงื่อนไข)
■ยินดีแนะนำและมีบริการหลังการขาย ไม่ทิ้งลูกค้าแน่นอน
☆เหมาะสมกะอาสา ตำรวจ ทหาร รปภ. พนักงานรักษาความปลอดภัย
พนักงาน
บริษัททั่วไป.
ออฟฟิศ
ไซส์งานก่อสร้าง
ออกงานนอกสถานที่
ช่างต่างๆ ช่างไฟฟ้า
ธุรกิจครอบครัว
อุตสาหกรรม
เกษตรกร ฯลฯ
วินรถตู้ ออกทริปเที่ยว ปั่นจักรยาน
เข้าป้า เข้าค่าย เดินเขา เที่ยวฯลฯ
■วิทยุตัวนี้เข้าได้ทุกหน่วยงาน
●สินค้ารับประกันใช้ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนได้
อุปกรณ์ที่มาในกล่อง
-ตัวเครื่อง
-ที่ชาร์จ
-แบตเตอรี่
-หูฟัง
-กิ๊บหนีบ
-สายคล้องเอนกประสงค์
-คู่มือการใช้งาน

สนใจทักID LINE= 0945705507
■ดูประวัติการซื้อขายที่ไทมไลน์LINEน่ะจร้า...

●มีบริการส่งด่วน!ด้วยมอเตอร์ไซร์แมนเชสเจอร์กทม,นนทบุรี,กระทุ่มแบน(ค่าบริการราคาถูกมากๆๆๆ)
■นัดรับสินค้าได้ที่กทม,btsจตุจักร,Mrtบางซื่อ,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,สนามหลวง,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,บางโพ,เตาปูน,ถ.ประชาชื่น,ถ.รัชษาภิเษก,พงเพชร,พระราม5,วงสว่าง,ถ.นครอินทร์ รึ ส่งไปรษณีย์.EMS ลทบ. ธรรมดาได้

■ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้น่ะค่ะ. สอบถามได้....
และสามารถตรวจบัญชีการโกงได้ค่ะ.

■■แจ้งด่วน:ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ....
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ

ID LINE =0945705507 (ID) 
Tel. 0945705507
0886444610

----------

